# q opinais de Triodos BanK?



## anarresti (28 May 2008)

Escuché hablar de ellos tiempo atrás como el banco ético más consolidado del mundo. Recientemente han abierto oficina en la ciudad donde trabajo (Barcelona) y me estoy planteando abandonar La Caixa y su "hacer-obra-social-ejerciendo-de-multinacional" por una opción de este tipo. 

El problema (lógicamente) es el contexto de crisis financiera q vivimos, el cual anima poco a expeirmentos. ¿Vuestra opinión?


----------



## Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (28 May 2008)

Que con la de bancos conocidos que hay... no meto mi dinero en bancos de poca monta.


----------



## roebek (28 May 2008)

anarresti dijo:


> El problema (lógicamente) es el contexto de crisis financiera q vivimos, el cual anima poco a expeirmentos. ¿Vuestra opinión?



Yo tengo una cuenta allí. No dan grandes rentabilidades pero a cambio es banca ética, aunque pueda sonar raro. Cada cierto tiempo mandan una revista con sus "inversiones" y me tranquiliza saber que mi dinero, aunque poco, está sirviendo para conceder créditos a empresas con proyectos sostenibles, agricultura ecológica, etc. Me basta con saber que la pasta no la emplean en financiar zulitos destruye-costas o empresas de armamento. Además son holandeses, lo que me da más confianza que la banca española en su conjunto.



Mi_casa_es_tu_casa dijo:


> Que con la de bancos conocidos que hay... no meto mi dinero en bancos de poca monta.



¿Conocidos como Nothern Rock o BearStearn? Las cajitas ahogadas cuyos pufos acabaremos pagando todos también son muy conocidas...


----------



## Burbujólogo (29 May 2008)

*Ahorro e inversión ética*

Yo también me he interesado por la Banca ética y por lo que he leído no me parece que sea un banco con más riesgo que los que los bancos tradicionales (No podría Azkunaveteya introducirlo en sus tablas???). Como todo, se tiene que hacer un balance. Es cierto que los intereses que dan no son muy altos, pero también que te informan de dónde van tus ahorros y que se emplea en proyectos con ciertos criterios de responsabilidad social y ecológica (tampoco se tiene que pensar que son hermanitas de la caridad).

Yo he decidido que parte de los ahorros vayan a un baco ético y parte, a hacer un recorrido por depósitos a corto, donde das por culo a los bancos ya que no obtienen beneficios a tu costa (si no tu a costa de ellos). Cuando acabe la ronda ya veremos....

Siguiendo con el tema, me gustaría que alguien informado comentase acerca de fondos éticos. Tengo entendido que en España la cosa no funciona mucho pero que en países anglosajones sus rentabilidades son parejas a la de fondos clásicos.

En este foro se habla mucho de las injustuicias del sistema pero poco de alternativas de inversión-ahorro alternativas-éticas, así que me gustaría que los foreros interesados continuaran el hilo por este camino.

Quién da más??

saludos


----------



## blogahorro (29 May 2008)

En Caja Navarra decidís en qué iniciativas invierten la parte del dinero que ganan con vosotros destinada a acción social, por si a alguno le vale.


----------



## anarresti (29 May 2008)

Burbujólogo dijo:


> Yo también me he interesado por la Banca ética y por lo que he leído no me parece que sea un banco con más riesgo que los que los bancos tradicionales (No podría Azkunaveteya introducirlo en sus tablas???). Como todo, se tiene que hacer un balance. Es cierto que los intereses que dan no son muy altos, pero también que te informan de dónde van tus ahorros y que se emplea en proyectos con ciertos criterios de responsabilidad social y ecológica (tampoco se tiene que pensar que son hermanitas de la caridad).
> 
> Yo he decidido que parte de los ahorros vayan a un baco ético y parte, a hacer un recorrido por depósitos a corto, donde das por culo a los bancos ya que no obtienen beneficios a tu costa (si no tu a costa de ellos). Cuando acabe la ronda ya veremos....
> 
> ...



Ya han pasado unos 8 años desde la última vez q me informé del tema en unas jornadas. Por esa época las opciones eran:
-Bancos éticos europeos suficientemente grandes como para instalarse aquí. Por esa época Triodos iba a abrir su primera oficina (Madrid) y no se intuïan más candidatos a la vista.
-Fondos étios de gestores tradicionales. Creo q era Morgan&Stanley q habia creado uno y "fichado" dirigentes de ONGD para el comité ético de control. Uno del público contó (como anécdota) q los comerciales de la gestora lo desaconsejaban por no tener suficiente rentabilidad. Creo q luego más entidades se han apuntado a la fórmula 
-Cajas con programas sociales potentes. Recuerdo q se hablaba de la "Fundació Uno Sol Món" de Caixa Catalunya como ejemplo

A ver si alguien tiene info más reciente.

Respecto lo de Triodos, me sigo informando. En unos días me enviarán info a casa sobre productos financieros, con la revista esta en q cuentan sus proyectos de inversión (buena idea) Tengo pendiente un café con una conocida q es cliente suya. Ya os contaré


----------



## Burbujólogo (29 May 2008)

anarresti dijo:


> Ya han pasado unos 8 años desde la última vez q me informé del tema en unas jornadas. Por esa época las opciones eran:
> -Bancos éticos europeos suficientemente grandes como para instalarse aquí. Por esa época Triodos iba a abrir su primera oficina (Madrid) y no se intuïan más candidatos a la vista.
> -Fondos étios de gestores tradicionales. Creo q era Morgan&Stanley q habia creado uno y "fichado" dirigentes de ONGD para el comité ético de control. Uno del público contó (como anécdota) q los comerciales de la gestora lo desaconsejaban por no tener suficiente rentabilidad. Creo q luego más entidades se han apuntado a la fórmula
> -Cajas con programas sociales potentes. Recuerdo q se hablaba de la "Fundació Uno Sol Món" de Caixa Catalunya como ejemplo
> ...




Hey Anarresti!!!

Yo también soy de Barcelona. La semana que viene tenía previsto hacer una visita a la oficina física que han abierto en Barcelona.

Ya tendremos un intercambio de impresiones al respecto cuando hayas hablado con tu amiga.

Saludos


----------



## Burbujólogo (30 May 2008)

*Entrevista Director triodos Bank España*

Ahí va una entrevista reciente con Esteban Barroso, el director de Triodos Bank España:

http://www.negocios.com/negocios/16..._ong_somos_rentables,noticia_1img,31,31,20710.

Si es cierto q no dependen del interbancario para conseguir liquidez y que tienen esos índices de morosidad del 0,1%, quedarían resueltas ciertas dudas de Mi_casa_es_tu_casa (agradezco tu escepticismo... en estos temas siempre es una buena vacuna, colega). 

Pero todo parece demasiado bonito. Y como yo de entrada ya no me creo a ningún banquero, alguien que entienda podría valorar lo que hay de mentira y de verdad en sus argumentos??


salut


----------



## blogahorro (31 May 2008)

La Banca ética se impone como una moda más, tal y como el anti-Co2 del gran generador de Co2 llamado Al Gore (y eso que el Co2 no contamina, pero es la moda).

No dudo de las intenciones de Triodos Bank, pero no está el mercado como para ir regalando, hay otras formas. 

Hay cajas y bancos, como mencioné antes el caso de Caja Navarra, te dejan elegir en qué invierten tu parte del pastel destinada a la acción social. Pero lejos de toda esta farándula que rodea a las cajas de ahorro, muchos bancos y cajas tienen tarjetas de débito que destinan una parte de lo que tu compras (mejor dicho, una parte de la comisión que le cobran al comerciante) a la Cruz Roja o demás (creo que tiene una tarjeta así Uno-e, pero fijo que muchas más entidades).

Otra forma es invertir directamente en fondos de inversión éticos, eso tampoco te ata a ningún banco específico.

No hay que renunciar a muchos beneficios (mejores hipotecas, más cajeros, mejores productos) para ser ético en las inversiones de uno mismo.


----------



## roebek (31 May 2008)

blogahorro dijo:


> La Banca ética se impone como una moda más, tal y como el anti-Co2 del gran generador de Co2 llamado Al Gore (y eso que el Co2 no contamina, pero es la moda).



Para algunos la ética no es una moda sino una forma de vida, y mucha gente renunció a determinadas comodidades (como tener un coche a la puerta) desde mucho antes que a Al Gore le diese por apropiarse de ese discurso, $DEITY sabe con qué intereses.



blogahorro dijo:


> No dudo de las intenciones de Triodos Bank, pero no está el mercado como para ir regalando, hay otras formas.



Tampoco se está regalando gran cosa. A mí me acaban de ofrecer el 4,25% que supera ya el 3% de ING (mi otro banco). ¿Que es menos de lo que ofrecen en otros bancos? Sí claro. Pero como dije, la tranquilidad de saber qué destino tendrá tu dinero lo compensa, al menos en mi caso.

En estos momentos, después de un par de años con ellos para "probar", estoy pensando más seriamente en pasar la pasta de ING a Triodos.



blogahorro dijo:


> Pero lejos de toda esta farándula que rodea a las cajas de ahorro, muchos bancos y cajas tienen tarjetas de débito que destinan una parte de lo que tu compras (mejor dicho, una parte de la comisión que le cobran al comerciante) a la Cruz Roja o demás (creo que tiene una tarjeta así Uno-e, pero fijo que muchas más entidades).



Como te digo, lo que hagan con esas migajas me trae sin cuidado. Me preocupa en qué invierten el dinero. Urbanizaciones, campos de golf, financiación de empresas con sostenibilidad cero, soporte a una economía desarrollista basada en el crecimiento sin límites y que camina hacia un agujero negro...



blogahorro dijo:


> Otra forma es invertir directamente en fondos de inversión éticos, eso tampoco te ata a ningún banco específico.



Pues mira, esto ya me parece más interesante. ¿Tienes más información?



blogahorro dijo:


> No hay que renunciar a muchos beneficios (mejores hipotecas, más cajeros, mejores productos) para ser ético en las inversiones de uno mismo.



A veces sí, del mismo modo que coger el autobús es menos cómodo que usar un coche propio. Pero, por supuesto, es cuestión de cada uno.


----------



## blogahorro (31 May 2008)

Comprendo tu postura.

En cuanto a lo de los fondos, te dejo aquí un par de enlaces con algo de información:

http://www.ocu.org/map/src/359204.htm

Además hice una recopilación de fondos que usan valores éticos de gestoras españolas:

http://www.blogahorro.com/2007/04/18/productos-eticos-y-solidarios/


----------



## blogahorro (31 May 2008)

Otra cosa que a lo mejor te interesa: http://kiva.org/


----------



## ralph (2 Jun 2008)

blogahorro dijo:


> En Caja Navarra decidís en qué iniciativas invierten la parte del dinero que ganan con vosotros destinada a acción social, por si a alguno le vale.



¿Caja Navarra?

http://www.eleconomista.es/buscador/resultados.php?fondo=caja+navarra&recordatorio=0&pagina=0


----------



## anarresti (3 Jun 2008)

*caja navarra*

Igual sólo estoy reproduciendo tópicos, así q corregidme si me equivoco... pero esto de Caja Navarra no es un pelín Opus?


----------



## blogahorro (3 Jun 2008)

ralph: sí: http://www.tueligestudecides.com/


----------



## cyberna (3 Jun 2008)

blogahorro dijo:


> En Caja Navarra decidís en qué iniciativas invierten la parte del dinero que ganan con vosotros destinada a acción social, por si a alguno le vale.



Los de CAN son unos puñeteros chorizos (y lo dice uno de Pamplona con cuenta con ellos desde hace años), mucha obra social y todo eso, pero al final todos lo bancos/cajas son iguales... no me fio de ninguno de ellos y hay que tratarlos con cuidado.

Supongo que metieron su "obra social" y el "tú eliges, tú decides" para justificar su fuertes comisiones por cualquier cosa. Por cierto lo gracioso es que al final en esa inciativa ("tú eliges, tú decides), son ellos los que generalmente escogen lo que le sale de lo huevos en nombre del cliente, beneficiando por supuesto a los amiguetes e instituciones que a ellos les interesa. Este es mi caso y el de mis familiares y amigos con cuentas en la CAN...


----------



## anarresti (4 Jun 2008)

*ya me ha llegado la publicidad de Triodos*

Lo q me ha gustado:
-El mecanismo de transparencia para q tu mismo valores si los proyectos empresariales q financian aportan valor social, ambiental o cultura. Es una revista mensual de unas 20 páginas, cada una de las cuales explica un proyecto (excepto unas pocas q son entrevistas, reportajes, publicidad...)
-Que no hagan préstamos al consumo (entiendo q tampoco inmobiliario) sinó sólo prestamo a actividad productiva con las características antes señaladas
-Sin comisiones (excepto para VISA, q comentaré más adelante)

Valoración a medias:
-Los depósitos a plazo. Como alguien comentaba más arriba, tienen rentabilidades moderadas (4%TAE en deposito a 6 meses) Al menos no te exigen q sea dinero nuevo, con lo q puedes ir enlazando productors sin tener q regatear ni migrar a otras entidades

Lo q no me ha gustado:
-La Visa. Sólo 5 retiradas de efectivo gratuïtas al mes en red 4B y cuota de renovación de 18€ anuales. Es el único aspecto en q pienso apretarles, a ver si aflojan


----------



## urisamir (4 Jun 2008)

Yo confío plenamente en Tríodos. Tengo un conocido que hasta salió en el boletín mensual al que financiaron parte de su casa 100% renovables. Ved en sus boletines a qué destinan las inversiones y quedaros tranquilos. 

Es más, si algún día empiezo negocio les pediría financiación a ellos.


----------



## urisamir (5 Jun 2008)

Me ha llegado esta convocatoria de reunión informativa. Para quién le pueda interesar:

Benvolguts amics: 

Ens plau convidar- vos a les Conferències que se celebraran properament a la comarca del Vallès Oriental, sota el títol:

Diners i Consciència
A qui serveixen els nostres diners? 

Les conferències aniran a càrrec del Sr. Joan Antoni Melé Cartañá, Director Territorial de Triodos Bank a Catalunya i Balears.

Preguem feu extensiva aquesta invitació a tots els vostres col·laboradors i amics.

Dia: Divendres, 20 de juny de 2008
Hora: 21:00 h
Lloc: Centre El Xiprer (c/ Josep Umbert 145 baixos), Granollers
Organitza: Centre d'acollida El Xiprer 

Dia: Dijous, 26 de juny de 2008
Hora: 20:00 h
Lloc: Auditori de Música de La Garriga ( Pl. Josep Maurí Serra núm. 1)Organitza: Àrea de participació de l'Ajuntament de La Garriga


----------



## Salut (3 Ago 2008)

anarresti dijo:


> Lo q me ha gustado:
> -El mecanismo de transparencia para q tu mismo valores si los proyectos empresariales q financian aportan valor social, ambiental o cultura. Es una revista mensual de unas 20 páginas, cada una de las cuales explica un proyecto (excepto unas pocas q son entrevistas, reportajes, publicidad...)
> -Que no hagan préstamos al consumo (entiendo q tampoco inmobiliario) sinó sólo prestamo a actividad productiva con las características antes señaladas
> -Sin comisiones (excepto para VISA, q comentaré más adelante)
> ...



Yo tb estoy satisfecho con Triodos, aunque no trabajo demasiado con esas cuentas. Sin embargo, conozco casos donde la falta de profesionalidad de esta gente es brutal.

Confío en que con el tiempo subsanen errores y empiecen a ser conocidos... también se echan en falta determinados fondos de inversión, sobre todo estilo renta variable.


----------



## rosonero (3 Ago 2008)

Esto sí que es un rescate en toda regla  la última respuesta tenía dos meses :

Pd. Si se estiraran un pelín más en la cuenta (2.6%) y el depósito (4.25%), me lo pensaría.


----------



## Salut (5 Ago 2008)

b0h, jo me jodas que por un % tan pequeño te pones rácano!


----------



## Burbujólogo (22 Oct 2008)

Pues yo pienso que en estos mometos este es de los sitios más seguros.... y eso que es holandés

Triodos -


----------



## Visillera (16 Ene 2010)

¿Alguien tiene cuenta en Triodos? ¿Me podéis recomendar otro banco extranjero?


----------



## Nibble (23 Ene 2010)

Visillera dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene cuenta en Triodos? ¿Me podéis recomendar otro banco extranjero?



Yo utilizo la Cuenta Triodos como cuenta de ahorro habitual, para meter todo el dinero hasta que no lo muevo a otros sitios según consigo ofertas interesantes. Da la misma rentabilidad que la Cuenta Naranja, un 1.5%. Así no tengo nada en ING, y podría obtener depósitos por incremento de capital si alguna vez se dignaran a renovar "la foto".

Mi experiencia es muy positiva. La web permite hacer solo las cosas básicas, pero funciona muy bien y es muy simple y cómoda, y la atención telefónica es inmejorable.

Por banco extranjero, no entiendo bien a qué te refieres. La matriz es Holandesa, pero es una entidad española que se acoje al FGD español.


----------



## marbruck (25 Ene 2010)

Yo también uso Triodos. Mi poco dinero ahorrado quiero que lo presten con unos criterios éticos. La atención al cliente es buena y aunque las rentabilidades no son muy allá, no me parece un banco inseguro (azkuna igual nos da más información), probablemente porque apostaron por las energías renovables cuando casi nadie lo hacía, y no trabajan (hasta donde yo se) los prestamos hipotecarios ni de consumo.


----------



## Visillera (25 Ene 2010)

Eso me da más confianza, la rentabilidad no me preocupa demasiado, no tengo tantos ahorros, pero sí estoy preocupada por el aumento de la morosidad.


----------



## las cuentas claras (24 Sep 2010)

*la trastienda*

Es cierto que las inversiones realizadas por Tríodos Bank van dirigidas exclusivamente a apoyar proyectos de desarrollo sostenible, de manera que los que ponen sus ahorros saben que no se utilizan para fabricar armas, fitisanitarios, y un largo etcétera de inversiones contra la humanidad y la naturaleza.
Pero, siempre hay un pero y la cuestión es si somos capaces de asumirlo.
Las personas físicas o jurídicas que acceden a un crédito de Tríodos Bank, están sujetas a unas condiciones mucho peores que las de cualquier otra entidad financiera convencional, ::empezando por una comisión de apertura mas alta, un blindaje mas férreo sobre su propia vida, rigidez inflexible a la hora de renegociar, y como éstos mas "detalles" que os podría ampliar cualquiera de los sufridores de Tríodos Bank, y si hablamos de las condiciones de los propios trabajadores, es para hecharse a llorar. De hecho si buceáis en Internet encontraréis mas información al respecto.
La ética de las inversiones económicas tiene que incluir también al trato con las personas.
No conozco la oficina que han abierto en Barcelona, pero la que tienen en Madrid está muy por encima de la gestión ética de un dinero aportado por personas sensibilizadas con el Medio Ambiente y los Derechos Humanos. Con lo que cuesta mantenerla podrían haber abierto unas cuantas por toda la geografía española para hacer mas accesible y económico el acceso a los créditos éticos. Hasta ahora hay que ir a Madrid a negociar y firmar los créditos, con los gastos que conlleva para la economía de cualquier persona.
Si conocemos lo que se cuece en la trastienda tendremos información mas completa, al menos lo suficiente como para poder escoger donde poner nuestro dinero.

_La información es poder, de decisión, de actuación... de libertad._


----------



## Pepe Broz (25 Sep 2010)

las cuentas claras dijo:


> Es cierto que las inversiones realizadas por Tríodos Bank van dirigidas exclusivamente a apoyar proyectos de desarrollo sostenible, de manera que los que ponen sus ahorros saben que no se utilizan para fabricar armas, fitisanitarios, y un largo etcétera de inversiones contra la humanidad y la naturaleza.
> Pero, siempre hay un pero y la cuestión es si somos capaces de asumirlo.
> Las personas físicas o jurídicas que acceden a un crédito de Tríodos Bank, están sujetas a unas condiciones mucho peores que las de cualquier otra entidad financiera convencional, ::empezando por una comisión de apertura mas alta, un blindaje mas férreo sobre su propia vida, rigidez inflexible a la hora de renegociar, y como éstos mas "detalles" que os podría ampliar cualquiera de los sufridores de Tríodos Bank, y si hablamos de las condiciones de los propios trabajadores, es para hecharse a llorar. De hecho si buceáis en Internet encontraréis mas información al respecto.
> La ética de las inversiones económicas tiene que incluir también al trato con las personas.
> ...



¿Y este es tu primer mensaje?
Tirar mierda sobre la poca banca "etica" que hay, sin enlaces, sin pruebas. todo porque te han denegado un credito...O quizás seas del BBVA.
Vete a cofidis y me cuentas, seguro que es más fácil renegociar.
::


----------



## Pepe Broz (25 Sep 2010)

las cuentas claras dijo:


> Es cierto que las inversiones realizadas por Tríodos Bank van dirigidas exclusivamente a apoyar proyectos de desarrollo sostenible, de manera que los que ponen sus ahorros saben que no se utilizan para fabricar armas, fitisanitarios, y un largo etcétera de inversiones contra la humanidad y la naturaleza.
> Pero, siempre hay un pero y la cuestión es si somos capaces de asumirlo.
> Las personas físicas o jurídicas que acceden a un crédito de Tríodos Bank, están sujetas a unas condiciones mucho peores que las de cualquier otra entidad financiera convencional, ::empezando por una comisión de apertura mas alta, un blindaje mas férreo sobre su propia vida, rigidez inflexible a la hora de renegociar, y como éstos mas "detalles" que os podría ampliar cualquiera de los sufridores de Tríodos Bank, y si hablamos de las condiciones de los propios trabajadores, es para hecharse a llorar. De hecho si buceáis en Internet encontraréis mas información al respecto.
> La ética de las inversiones económicas tiene que incluir también al trato con las personas.
> ...



Pareces un Troll de tomo y lomo

El Grito Infinito: Triodos Bank

Leer hasta el final


----------



## C.J. (25 Sep 2010)

Don´t feed the troll.


----------



## las cuentas claras (28 Sep 2010)

Cuando el río suena algo lleva.
Aqui os dejo un par de enlaces para que os deis cuenta de que la ética de Tríodos no forma parte de sus relaciones con los trabajadores.

Triodos Bank: El banco ético

El Grito Infinito: Triodos Bank

Hay mas, pero que cada uno indague en función de su interés de estar informado.

Por cierto, Tríodos nunca me ha denegado crédito... porque nunca se lo solicité.

_La información es poder, de decisión, de actuación... de libertad._


----------



## las cuentas claras (28 Sep 2010)

A ver ahora si lo hago mejor.
Triodos Bank: El banco ético

El Grito Infinito: Triodos Bank


----------



## las cuentas claras (28 Sep 2010)

Nada, que la informática no es lo mío.
Si ponéis en el buscador "trabajadores de Tríodos Bank" también podéis acceder a las informaciones cuyos enlaces he sido incapaz de copiar.


----------



## marbruck (28 Sep 2010)

Bueno, parece que las únicas críticas a Triodos es su política de recursos humanos. Críticas con poco fundamento (pruebas), ¿Demandas y sentencias contra Triodos? No nos mandes a google, curratelo un poco o pensaremos que eres un mero troll (un tío que se registra en el foro solo para decir esto, y por lo que veo, con pequeñas modificaciones lleva esa campaña en diversos sitios de internet, practicamente el solo...)

En cualquier caso, me queda claro que como cliente Triodos SÍ, como trabajador... depende (como en el resto de empresas).

Les escribiré preocupandome por las críticas en internet sobre el trato a los trabajadores, a ver si así ayudo en algo. Y veré si puedo informarme más, ya os diré lo que encuentre.

Saludos


----------



## ramon51 (26 Oct 2010)

*no todo funciona bien*

He estado un tiempo teniendo una cuenta en Triodos sin problemas y cada mes me hacían el correspondiente abono de intereses, pero este mes de Octubre de 2010 me han hecho una LIQUIDACIÓN de CUENTA.
Pedí explicaciones y me dijeron que era un error y que ya lo rectificarían.
A los diez días volví a recordarles que no habían rectificado el error y me contestaron que ya lo harían "cuando tuviesen tiempo" y que no tocase mi dinero.
Por supuesto que ese mismo día saqué mi dinero de Triodos.
Hoy día, después de 25 días del "error", todavía no lo han rectificado.
¿Será que no han tenido tiempo?


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (27 Oct 2010)

Yo veo sospechosas las últimas ampliaciones de capital de Triodos (creo que van por la segunda):

http://www.bombollaimmobiliaria.com/drupal/ca/Triodos_Bank

Pd.: voy a repasar los dos blogs de las quejas de los trabajadores a ver...

Pd.: seguramente una opción más ética es Coop57


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (27 Oct 2010)

las cuentas claras dijo:


> Es cierto que las inversiones realizadas por Tríodos Bank van dirigidas exclusivamente a apoyar proyectos de desarrollo sostenible, de manera que los que ponen sus ahorros saben que no se utilizan para fabricar armas, fitisanitarios, y un largo etcétera de inversiones contra la humanidad y la naturaleza.
> Pero, siempre hay un pero y la cuestión es si somos capaces de asumirlo.
> Las personas físicas o jurídicas que acceden a un crédito de Tríodos Bank, están sujetas a unas condiciones mucho peores que las de cualquier otra entidad financiera convencional, ::empezando por una comisión de apertura mas alta, un blindaje mas férreo sobre su propia vida, rigidez inflexible a la hora de renegociar, y como éstos mas "detalles" que os podría ampliar cualquiera de los sufridores de Tríodos Bank, y si hablamos de las condiciones de los propios trabajadores, es para hecharse a llorar. De hecho si buceáis en Internet encontraréis mas información al respecto.
> La ética de las inversiones económicas tiene que incluir también al trato con las personas.
> ...



La oficina de Barcelona creo que está a l'Edifici de les Punxes, o sea que una pasta...


----------



## Ortubekoa (29 Oct 2010)

*CAN tú eliges...*

Opusianos y fachorros totales. Y además caros.


----------



## Individuo (27 Nov 2010)

*Quereis saber sobre la ética de Triodos Bank?*

Telecinco entra en la cartera de inversión ética propuesta por Triodos Bank
El compromiso de Telecinco con la Responsabilidad Corporativa convierte a la cadena en la primera televisión cotizada de España que ingresa en esta lista.
Juan General de Accionistas de Telecinco 2009 (Foto: Carlos Serrano)
Telecinco ha entrado en octubre en la lista de empresas elegibles para invertir publicada por la gestora de inversión de Triodos Bank, tras superar los criterios de inversión socialmente responsable fijados por la institución financiera.
El compromiso con la Responsabilidad Corporativa adoptado por la cadena ha sido valorado positivamente en el estudio del sector de los medios de comunicación (Global Broadcasting) elaborado por AIS (Analistas Internacionales en Sostenibilidad) y Triodos Research para Triodos Bank.
En dicha lista, Telecinco comparte presencia junto a empresas españolas como Abertis Infraestructuras, Cintra, Danone, Gamesa, Gas Natural, Ferrovial, Iberdrola Renovables, Iberia, Inditex, Metrovacesa, Repsol y Telefónica, entre otras.
Esta inclusión afianza la apuesta de la cadena por la Responsabilidad Corporativa y le permite seguir avanzando en la mejora continua en materia de sostenibilidad.
Telecinco entra en la cartera de inversión ética propuesta por Triodos Bank | Panorama Audiovisual
Supongo que hay mucho más y ya iré averiguando. Pero a priori no me gustaría financiar con mi dinero esas empresas por mucha RSC que tengan… pues eso.


----------



## vidarr (27 Nov 2010)

¿Telahínco ética? Pero si la palabra salió corriendo de todos los diccionarios cuando se creó la cadenucha esa...


----------



## Individuo (27 Nov 2010)

Para todos quienes hablais de la ética de Triodos Bank os digo, y por eso he puesto la noticia sobre la lista de empresas donde Triodos Bank, ese supuesto banco ético, considera elegibles para la inversión ¿ÉTICA?. Os recomiendo que antes de hablar de un banco os informeis bién. ¿Es ético invertir en empresas como Abertis Infraestructuras, Cintra, Danone, Gamesa, Gas Natural, Ferrovial, Iberdrola Renovables, Iberia, Inditex, Metrovacesa, Repsol, Telefónica y telecinco, entre otras?. Por supuesto que no. Triodos Bank es un banco convencional que utiliza el márketing social, porque es cierto que invierte en proyectos sociales, como gancho de negocio. Decir que Telecinco o Ferrovial o Inditex o cualquiera de las nombradas son empresas elegibles y asumibles para invertir a través de su área de inversiones Triodos Investment Management o Triodos Value es una tomadura de pelo para sus clientes que piensa que su dinero no van a parar a las empresas que corrompen o que atentan contra el medio ambiente o contra los derechos laborales. Para colmo dicen que tienen muy buenas relaciones con la fundación Avina (algunos de sus miembros tienen o han tenido proyectos financiados por Triodos Bank), la empresa que durante 60 o 70 años ha estado fabricando el amianto a sabiendas que estaba atentando contra la salud pública y actualmente imputada en muchos juzgados del mundo por muertes por cancer de dicho producto. Para quienes necesiten más información puede contactar conmigo, el correo está en mi blog, columna derecha. ¿Es esto Ético invertir en estas empresas?


----------



## itaka (27 Nov 2010)

pues a ver que alternativas practicas para el ciudadano nos quedan ?

pq las otras alternativas como coop57 , fiare, sus productos son muy limitados y no son operativos (por no usar cajeros) para la mayoría de la gente. 

alguien sabe algo de caixa de pollença ? como funciona o si tb es ética de marketing ?

en fin vaya desilusión con triodos.

Edito para añadir un enlace interesante sobre la Etica de triodos y sobre el banco Jak sueco, muy interesante

http://ilovemyinwo.wordpress.com/2010/05/23/no-es-triodo-todo-lo-que-reluce/


----------



## _san_martín_ (27 Nov 2010)

Mucho pompero (Individuo, Ortubekoa, las cuentas claras, ramon51) veo yo registrándose sólo para acusar a Triodos. Ciberbotín anda suelto, me temo.

Mirando las páginas enlazadas en algún post anterior, me ha llamado la atención esto: 



> Anónimo dijo... @ 16 de mayo de 2010 09:34
> Querido anonimo.
> 
> Yo como trabajador de Triodos en un pasado muy reciente puedo decir lo siguiente.
> ...




El Grito Infinito: Triodos Bank

Quizá esto tenga que ver con las ampliaciones de capital que menciona bombollaimmobiliaria.com?


----------



## Individuo (27 Nov 2010)

San_Martín, soy INDIVIDUO NO GUBERNAMENTAL sobre tu entrada respecto a mis alusiones negativas a Triodos Bank están fuera de tono y no te lo permito. Ayer me dí de alta en este foro, lo veo muy interesante; quizás mi error ha sido no presentarme que lo hago ahora por olvido de muy buena gana:

*Hola a todos y todas. Soy INDIVIDUO NO GUBERNAMENTAL, ayer 26 de Nov. me dí de alta en este apasionante foro. Soy activista medio ambiental, político, económico y antirreligioso. Me gusta el mundo de la economía y creo que vamos a deleitarno mucho por lo que veo en estas cuestiones. Quien quiera conocerme un poco más puede visitarme a mi blog, cosa que no puedo hacer en la mayoría de ustedes porque no disponeis o facilitais ninguna info acerca de ustedes.*

Bueno, San_Martín, ahora estoy contigo. Me gustaría que en lo sucesivo antes de despreciar a alguien te mostraras un poco más curioso y trataras de conocer a las personas como sería en este caso a mí. Lo de Triodos Bank ha sido porque pertenezco a un grupo de observación que hemos creado en Ecologistas En Acción en Málaga y creo que disponemos de la suficiente credibilidad como para afrontar este tipo de trabajo. Aquí siempre hablaré a título personal como INDIVIDUO NO GUBERNAMENTAL y deseo dejar bién claro que lo que he dicho hasta ahora en mis anteriores aportaciones disponen de la suficiente documentación con enlace incluido como para poder demostrar lo que digo sobre Triodos Bank. Además de lo dicho anteriormente soy activista contra las empresas que no tienen escrúpulos ni ética. Ahí estoy por lo que no soy ningún Botín ni González, es decir, no soy ninguna persona corrompida, te lo puedo asegurar. Lo dicho sobre Triodos Bank va en serio. Saludos a todos y todas.


----------



## _san_martín_ (27 Nov 2010)

Individuo dijo:


> San_Martín, soy INDIVIDUO NO GUBERNAMENTAL sobre tu entrada respecto a mis alusiones negativas a Triodos Bank están fuera de tono y no te lo permito. Ayer me dí de alta en este foro, lo veo muy interesante; quizás mi error ha sido no presentarme que lo hago ahora por olvido de muy buena gana:
> 
> *Hola a todos y todas. Soy INDIVIDUO NO GUBERNAMENTAL, ayer 26 de Nov. me dí de alta en este apasionante foro. Soy activista medio ambiental, político, económico y antirreligioso. Me gusta el mundo de la economía y creo que vamos a deleitarno mucho por lo que veo en estas cuestiones. Quien quiera conocerme un poco más puede visitarme a mi blog, cosa que no puedo hacer en la mayoría de ustedes porque no disponeis o facilitais ninguna info acerca de ustedes.*
> 
> Bueno, San_Martín, ahora estoy contigo. Me gustaría que en lo sucesivo antes de despreciar a alguien te mostraras un poco más curioso y trataras de conocer a las personas como sería en este caso a mí. Lo de Triodos Bank ha sido porque pertenezco a un grupo de observación que hemos creado en Ecologistas En Acción en Málaga y creo que disponemos de la suficiente credibilidad como para afrontar este tipo de trabajo. Aquí siempre hablaré a título personal como INDIVIDUO NO GUBERNAMENTAL y deseo dejar bién claro que lo que he dicho hasta ahora en mis anteriores aportaciones disponen de la suficiente documentación con enlace incluido como para poder demostrar lo que digo sobre Triodos Bank. Además de lo dicho anteriormente soy activista contra las empresas que no tienen escrúpulos ni ética. Ahí estoy por lo que no soy ningún Botín ni González, es decir, no soy ninguna persona corrompida, te lo puedo asegurar. Lo dicho sobre Triodos Bank va en serio. Saludos a todos y todas.



Bien, bien, no pretendía ser una acusación específica, sino una llamada a un sano escepticismo. No sé si estarás de acuerdo en que es llamativo que en un hilo como éste aparezcan rápidamente varios foreros recién registrados. Aportaciones sinceras son siempre bienvenidas, sin embargo, más nos vale estar pendientes de trolls a sueldo o con intereses, que evidentemente existen. 

Se agradece tu presentación, ninguna acritud ni reproche por mi lado.


----------



## esteve (7 Feb 2011)

*idioma triodos*

Pues, yo no me hecho cliente de Triodos ya que prescinde de la operativa por internet en catalán, supongo que primando los costes económicos por delante de la cultura local (al menos la mía). La mayoría de bancos dan a escoger al ciente aunque represente un coste.
A tener en cuenta que en los principios de Triodos "Las personas deben ser el elemento central alrededor del cual se desarrolle toda actividad financiera." un banco "ético, sostenible y respetuoso..." pero con mi idioma (sí que lo hace en Bélgica o otras regiones plurilingües com la mía...).


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (7 Feb 2011)

esteve dijo:


> Pues, yo no me hecho cliente de Triodos ya que prescinde de la operativa por internet en catalán, supongo que primando los costes económicos por delante de la cultura local (al menos la mía). La mayoría de bancos dan a escoger al ciente aunque represente un coste.
> A tener en cuenta que en los principios de Triodos "Las personas deben ser el elemento central alrededor del cual se desarrolle toda actividad financiera." un banco "ético, sostenible y respetuoso..." pero con mi idioma (sí que lo hace en Bélgica o otras regiones plurilingües com la mía...).



Ostras, pues yo me estava planteando si cancelar la cuenta o no, y mira, m'has convençut! Ara ja he redactat la carta per donar-me de baixa ;-)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Abr 2011)

Lo upeo, para saber si alguien mas tiene relacion con ellos.


----------



## Gauzon (22 Abr 2011)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Ostras, pues yo me estava planteando si cancelar la cuenta o no, y mira, m'has convençut! Ara ja he redactat la carta per donar-me de baixa ;-)



Has tenido respuesta de esa carta? Yo soy cliente de Triodos y me gustaría saber que respuesta dan a este planteamiento. Yo soy asturiano, ni siquiera me planteo que tengan en cuenta el asturiano cuando ningún otro banco lo hace, pero si creo que por su propia filosofía debieran de tener un cuidado especial en las cuestiones lingüísticas.

En lo que respecta al hilo. Yo la verdad que estoy muy contento con este bando. Tengo un pequeño lote de acciones (aunque es un certificado de derecho de acciones) y la cuenta infantil.


----------



## reflotator (24 Abr 2011)

esteve dijo:


> Pues, yo no me hecho cliente de Triodos ya que prescinde de la operativa por internet en catalán, supongo que primando los costes económicos por delante de la cultura local (al menos la mía). La mayoría de bancos dan a escoger al ciente aunque represente un coste.
> A tener en cuenta que en los principios de Triodos "Las personas deben ser el elemento central alrededor del cual se desarrolle toda actividad financiera." un banco "ético, sostenible y respetuoso..." pero con mi idioma (sí que lo hace en Bélgica o otras regiones plurilingües com la mía...).



Ohtia qué bien entiendo el catalán!


----------



## reflotator (24 Abr 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Has tenido respuesta de esa carta? Yo soy cliente de Triodos y me gustaría saber que respuesta dan a este planteamiento. Yo soy asturiano, ni siquiera me planteo que tengan en cuenta el asturiano cuando ningún otro banco lo hace, pero si creo que por su propia filosofía debieran de tener un cuidado especial en las cuestiones lingüísticas.



gracias por las ideas, en mi pueblo siempre hemos sido de pronunciar la O de un modo peculiar, les voy al pedir que al teléfono me respondan con el acento de mi pueblo.


----------



## Gauzon (24 Abr 2011)

reflotator dijo:


> gracias por las ideas, en mi pueblo siempre hemos sido de pronunciar la O de un modo peculiar, les voy al pedir que al teléfono me respondan con el acento de mi pueblo.



La sarna derivada de la españolitis aguda que sufrís algunos debe ser muy dura de llevar. Gracias a dios España ya no es esa una, grande y libre, aunque algunos queráis perpetuaros en aquellos lodazales del pasado.

Y por favor, remitamonos al tema del hilo, para otras cuestiones habrá otros hilos más idoneos.


----------



## tobias (25 Abr 2011)

en cuanto a labor social prefiero las cooperativas de crédito, dinamizan muchisimo las comarcas donde están asentadas (eventos culturales, asociaciones, entidades deportivas, pymes, publicidad en festejos). No confiaría en un banco que me vende las bondades de su obra social mientras el número de trabajadores y oficinas es ridículo... la mayor obra social es crear empleo directo.


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (6 Jul 2011)

Gauzon dijo:


> Has tenido respuesta de esa carta? Yo soy cliente de Triodos y me gustaría saber que respuesta dan a este planteamiento. Yo soy asturiano, ni siquiera me planteo que tengan en cuenta el asturiano cuando ningún otro banco lo hace, pero si creo que por su propia filosofía debieran de tener un cuidado especial en las cuestiones lingüísticas.
> 
> En lo que respecta al hilo. Yo la verdad que estoy muy contento con este bando. Tengo un pequeño lote de acciones (aunque es un certificado de derecho de acciones) y la cuenta infantil.



Al final fuí directamente a la oficina de Barcelona, y me di de baja sin problemas (solo faltaría) ;-)

Como se dice más abajo prefiero cosas como COOP57, serveis financers ètics i solidaris (creo que las inversiones son más éticas). Triodos tampoco me parece la peor opción, pero creo que tiene menos fundamento ideológico y más "marqueting"

Y respecto al de la España grande y libre y al acento de su pueblo, mientras en España se pretenda que haya lenguas/cultura de primera y de segunda, a muchos españoles no nos interesará compartir ciudadanía con vosotros (en la última encuesta del CEO, un récord del 43% de los catalanes quiern la independencia, casi na...). Seguir así y conseguiréis que españa sea una, libre, pero un poco más chica... (tropezareis con la misma piedra que tropezásteis en Cuba y todas las españas que se os sacudieron hartas de vuestro desprecio). Pero bueno, d'on no n'hi ha, no en raja...


----------



## Crisistunidad (7 Jul 2011)

El mundo siempre está lleno de iluminados. Me parece la gilipollez más grande del mundo ofenderse porque no se comunique alguien en el lenguaje que prefieres, aunque hables perfectamente el que usan.

Por lógica, si tu único propósito es comunicarte, debería darte igual el idioma mientras se cumpla que la información se transmite correctamente.

Como no es el caso, hay que concluir que tu propósito no es ya comunicarte sino "castigar" a los que no comparten tu visión del mundo, en la que no es suficiente con que te dejen ser de una manera, sino que quieres que los demás sean de la manera que quieres tú.

Bueno, siempre ha habido gente así. Qué le vamos a hacer.

I, per cert, soc catalá. Y antes de que se degenere esto en catalán vs castellano. diré que me parecería de puta madre que en la UE se decidiera por un lenguaje común (inglés por ser común, alemán por número de hablantes) y se quitaran todos los traductores, incluyendo los del castellano. Las diferencias linguísiticas sólo son barreras para la comunicación. En TIC sabemos que lo mejor es estandarizar un único lenguaje 

PS: supongo que en Google search pondréis también "buscar sólo páginas en catalán", ¿no?


----------



## bombollaimmobiliaria.com (7 Jul 2011)

Crisistunidad dijo:


> El mundo siempre está lleno de iluminados. Me parece la gilipollez más grande del mundo ofenderse porque no se comunique alguien en el lenguaje que prefieres, aunque hables perfectamente el que usan.
> 
> Por lógica, si tu único propósito es comunicarte, debería darte igual el idioma mientras se cumpla que la información se transmite correctamente.
> 
> ...



Yo en general me ofendo por la desigualdad... A mi no me importa hablar en castellano cuando viajo a Salamanca o a Buenos Aires. Conocer otra lengua es una riqueza ;-)

Pero no me resigno a aceptar que mi lengua sea discriminada en mi propio pais. O todos moros, o rompemos la baraja  

Si en la UE hay una lengua oficial (de momento hay 4 lenguas de trabajo, que no es lo mismo), lo puedo entender. pero no que mi lengua, con varios millones de hablantes, no sea considerada oficial mientras que lenguas con apenas varios cientos de miles de hablantes si lo sean (el caso irlandés, por ejemplo, es una muestra de lo que se debe hacer si hay voluntad política).

Pero mel problema de los catalanes de España lo tenemos en nuestro estado: estamos en un estado asimétrico, donde una lengua/cultura prepondera dsobre las demás... A ti te podrá gustar, pero a mi me parece inaceptable... Y lo tendré que soportar mientras el independentismo "solo" alcance el 43% de la población (hace dos décadas no debía llegar ni al 10%). El dia que sea un 66% el que así lo manifieste, la España excluyente tendrá un pais menos para excluir...

Pd.: respecto a que tu seas catalán, no me sorprende, aquí los votantes del PP+Ciutadans deben alcanzar un 15-20%... Si tu lengua materna fuese el catalán (que lo dudo mucho), me sorprendería más, aunque excepciones que confirmen la regla las hay (unas pocas).

Pd.: por estos temas no hace falta llegar a las manos... Tu postura, como la mia, es legítima... Cada uno según su entendimiento y sensibilidad... Yo, aunque no lo creas, veo con lástima a España, porque es una biuena idea que se lleva mal a la práctica... Los defensores de esta idea deberían, si fuesen inteligentes, optar por el confederalismo, em mi opinión ;-)


----------



## Pepe Broz (10 Jul 2011)

Pués los CDA estan depositados en Holanda, me parece una buena manera de evitar posibles devaluaciones.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (11 Jul 2011)

Mmmmm... el depósito a un año lo remuneran al 1,35% pero ¡PLANTAN UN ÁRBOL EN EL BOSQUE TRIODOS!

Depósitos | Triodos Bank


----------



## Participante1980 (13 Jul 2011)

*Desgraciádamente, Triodos parece que también ha caído en la corrupción*

Aunque muchos hemos confiado en el mensaje ético de Triodos, se ha demostrado que están bastante pringados en un caso muy grave de maltrato infantil y organizaciónes "sinónimo" de lucro.

He abierto un tema nuevo con ello, pero aquí está todo bastante bien documentado: Campaña de boicot a Triodos Bank: "Un banco nada ético con la infancia" - centrosdemenores.com | contra los centros de menores cerrados

Y aquí se recogen firmas para exigirles que rectifiquen: Exige a Triodos Bank que deje de financiar entidades vinculadas con el maltrato infantil - Actuable


----------



## jano2358 (26 Sep 2011)

me encanta ve este tipo de respuestas del público frente al abuso de la banca, sobre todo despues de ver esas nutridas manifestaciones en contra del comportamiento de bbva, santander, la caixa, caja madrid, etc. por sus conocidas inversiones en fabricacion de armamento y manejos para quedarse con todo el dinero y dejar un monton de gentes en las calles o hipotecas impagables
[/modo ironic off]
::
http://www.triodos.es/media/40764/comunicado-boicot.pdf


----------



## Participante1980 (30 Sep 2011)

*A mi no me encanta la falta de autocrítica*

Algunos clientes de Triodos, que en su día demostrasteis espíritu crítico al sumaros a ellos parecéis negaros a hacer cualquier autocrítica.

Es evidente que Triodos está inviertiendo en un negocio que no es nada ético. Han redactado un informe que perfectamente podría haber elaborado también el Santander o Bankia (ni una sóla referencia a la ética, ni una sola referencia a sus criterios de exclusión y sí excusas como que los dirigentes de O´Blén siguen impunes en España).

Si realmente creeis que Triodos es distinto a los otros bancos, presionadles para que cumplan lo que prometen.

¡Ah! Y si no has visto campañas por este tema contra otros bancos es simplemente porque no has investigado. Hubo una campaña de 2 años contra Ibercaja hasta que finalmente dejaron de dar dinero a este horrible negocio.

Yo cada vez tengo más claro que en Triodos Bank *venden humo* y se aprovechan de la necesidad de la gente de creer que puede haber un "banco bueno". Espero que me demuestren que no es así.


----------



## paco jones (30 Sep 2011)

KAOSENLARED.NET -- La Asamblea contra los centros de menores de Madrid se suma a la campaña de boicot a Triodos Bank


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Nov 2011)

Me estan poniendo enfermos, los indignados españoles son muy poco practicos, espero que cunda el ejemplo de la retirada de depositos de los grandes bancos de EEUU.

Aqui no quieren Triodos porque financia la homeopatia...que para ellos es una actividad-timo


----------



## Pesoj (30 Abr 2012)

Vuelvo a subirlo para buscar más opiniones. Cualquier comentario / experiencia / consejo será muy bien recibido. 

Estoy planteándome muy seriamente irme a Triodos Bank. Me gusta que inviertan en proyectos sostenibles, con ética, y huyan de la especulación que impera en la banca tradicional.

Tienen una política de transparencia bastante seria. Aquí podéis ver todos los datos financieros (cuentas anuales, solvencia, gestión del riesgo...) y en este otro link aportan una información también relevante:



> _El índice de solvencia (ratio BIS) era de un 14,3% a 30 de junio de 2011, muy por encima del 8% mínimo requerido. En el mismo periodo de 2010 esa cifra fue de 14,7%. Triodos Bank ya cumple con los estrictos requisitos de solvencia y liquidez establecidos por la normativa de Basilea III, que deben estar totalmente implementadas en 2019.
> 
> Triodos Bank decidió someterse de forma voluntaria a las pruebas de resistencia que la Autoridad Bancaria Europea (EBA) exige a determinadas entidades financieras europeas, para comprobar si el banco está bien preparado para afrontar un importante impacto económico. Los resultados confirmaron que Triodos Bank mantiene una posición financiera sólida, con un ratio BIS esperado (total capital ratio) del 13,6% y un Core Tier 1 del 12,7% tras un escenario de estrés de dos años, es decir, 2,5 veces más que el nivel mínimo del 5,0% que exigen los test de estrés._



Es cierto que hay una campaña de boicot a Triodos porque financian a la Fundación O'Belén (relacionada supuestamente con maltrato infantil). Sin embargo, Triodos respondió con un comunicado: http://www.triodos.es/media/40764/comunicado-boicot.pdf donde explican su postura y las gestiones que hicieron para informarse de qué había pasado. Como mínimo, esa política de transparencia no se la he visto a ningún otro banco.

Otra de las cosas que no me gustan nada (y llamaré esta semana para preguntarles) es que financien a centros de homeopatía (pseudo-ciencia). Aunque, puestos a elegir, prefiero mil veces que financien a un centro de homeopatía que a una empresa que fabrique minas antipersona.

Resumen: la perfección no existe pero más me gustaría que la banca fuera más así.


----------



## Pesoj (2 May 2012)

¿Nadie tiene más opiniones sobre Triodos? ::


----------



## Mr.Bin (2 May 2012)

No te quedó bastante claro?

Triodos negocia con empresas dónde tienen a sus trabajadores en condiciones inhumanas, negocios con empresas del establishment... Eso de la banca ética es otro cuento más de márquetin para pringados como tu y como yo que un día soñamos con meter la pasta en un lugar seguro de psicópatas.


----------



## kasper98 (2 May 2012)

el banco por muy etico que sea no es nuestro amigo.

y nunca lo sera.


----------



## Pesoj (2 May 2012)

Como dije: la perfección no existe. Creo que la lucha (ojalá cambie en el futuro) no es tanto en "¿este banco es totalmente ético?" sino "¿cuál es el menos malo?" Y en temas éticos parece que el menos malo es Triodos. Ya te digo, no me gusta que inviertan en homeopatía pero lo prefiero antes que una empresa de misiles.

Hablando de seguridad financiera: ¿cómo lo véis en cuanto a solvencia? ¿es fiable?


----------



## Mono Artico (4 May 2012)

Yo tengo cuenta en Triodos desde hace un año y de momento cero problemas. Operativa por internet, buen trato y mucha información (revista mensual y aviso por mail de cualquier operación). Cuando me enteré del tema del centro O'Belen les mandé un mail pidiendo explicaciones y básicamente me respondieron que es una campaña para boicotearlos y me remitieron al comunicado hecho público. 

No pongo la mano en el fuego por ellos pero en principio tienen dos cosas que me dan mucha tranquilidad:

-No tienen ladrillo en el balance
-Publican todas las cuentas e inversiones en la web

Para mí es suficiente, si en el futuro se demuestra que son unos trileros y es todo marketing me replantearía el asunto.


----------



## Trolebus (10 Jun 2012)

Triodos ahora en "Salvados"


----------



## duval81 (10 Jun 2012)

¿Será cierto eso del que CEO sólo gana 9 veces más que el último mono?

Edito: con el cabreo que hay con los bancos "tradicionales", preveo hordas de nuevos clientes para Triodos (menuda campaña de publicidad les han hecho los de Salvados)


----------



## sen (10 Jun 2012)

la web colapsada gracias a salvados


----------



## currito (14 Jun 2012)

Acabo de ver el Salvados y estoy pensando en que tal vez debería hacerme cliente para diversificar.
Tengo unas dudas:
¿solvencia?
¿no dan créditos al consumo a particulares?
¿no dan hipotecas?
¿Comisiones en general?(tarjetas,libretas...)
Gracias


----------



## musu19 (14 Jun 2012)

currito dijo:


> ¿no dan hipotecas?



si las dan, un compañero pregunto no hace mucho en el banko y le dijeron que solo si era para una casa "ecológica", que tenga energias renovables... o para reformar una ya existente y adaptarla ecologicamente...


----------



## Tae-suk (14 Jun 2012)

Mono Artico dijo:


> Yo tengo cuenta en Triodos desde hace un año y de momento cero problemas. Operativa por internet, buen trato y mucha información (revista mensual y aviso por mail de cualquier operación). Cuando me enteré del tema del centro O'Belen les mandé un mail pidiendo explicaciones y básicamente me respondieron que es una campaña para boicotearlos y me remitieron al comunicado hecho público.
> 
> No pongo la mano en el fuego por ellos pero en principio tienen dos cosas que me dan mucha tranquilidad:
> 
> ...



Comisiones que cobran? (por cuenta, tarjeta...)


----------



## Mono Artico (14 Jun 2012)

Tae-suk dijo:


> Comisiones que cobran? (por cuenta, tarjeta...)



Para una operativa "estándar" creo que solo cobran 18 euros anuales por la tarjeta de débito, 0 por mantenimiento y 5 transferencias gratis al mes. Eso si te haces la cuenta corriente, yo tengo una de ahorro sin tarjeta y hasta hoy me han cobrado cero comisiones.

El libro de tarifas está aquí: http://www.triodos.es/media/40764/libro-de-tarifas-en-vigor.pdf


----------



## Tae-suk (17 Jun 2012)

Mono Artico dijo:


> Para una operativa "estándar" creo que solo cobran 18 euros anuales por la tarjeta de débito, 0 por mantenimiento y 5 transferencias gratis al mes. Eso si te haces la cuenta corriente, yo tengo una de ahorro sin tarjeta y hasta hoy me han cobrado cero comisiones.
> 
> El libro de tarifas está aquí: http://www.triodos.es/media/40764/libro-de-tarifas-en-vigor.pdf



ONDIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA............. !!!!!

Sí. Lo he leido en la pagina web. Gracias de todas formas. La cuenta corriente, cero comisiones. Ahora bien, si kieres tarjeta... TRAKATRÁ !!! 18 eurakos al anyo.

Ya se que hay sitios peores, pero me parece demasiado, sobre todo para ser un "banco ético". No obstante, dejo la puerta abierta.


----------



## lucky starr (18 Jun 2012)

bombollaimmobiliaria.com dijo:


> Al final fuí directamente a la oficina de Barcelona, y me di de baja sin problemas (solo faltaría) ;-)
> 
> Como se dice más abajo prefiero cosas como COOP57, serveis financers ètics i solidaris (creo que las inversiones son más éticas). Triodos tampoco me parece la peor opción, pero creo que tiene menos fundamento ideológico y más "marqueting"
> 
> Y respecto al de la España grande y libre y al acento de su pueblo, mientras en España se pretenda que haya lenguas/cultura de primera y de segunda, a muchos españoles no nos interesará compartir ciudadanía con vosotros (en la última encuesta del CEO, un récord del 43% de los catalanes quiern la independencia, casi na...). Seguir así y conseguiréis que españa sea una, libre, pero un poco más chica... (tropezareis con la misma piedra que tropezásteis en Cuba y todas las españas que se os sacudieron hartas de vuestro desprecio). Pero bueno, d'on no n'hi ha, no en raja...



Pues marcharos ya pesados. Y encima hablas de Cuba...

¿Que tendrá que ver?

Será que se vive muy bien en Cuba...

Y volviendo al tema, a Triodos le se la suda el catalan, el castellano, o el ingles, solo quieren tu dinero.


----------



## sepereti (7 Sep 2012)

Yo llevo mas de un año con Triodos y muy bien. No tengo tarjeta con ellos, asi que no me cobran nada.
La remuneracion es la misma q la cuenta naranja, ibanesto, etc. Solo que estos ultimos te ofrecen una rentabilidad mas alta los primeros meses.


----------

